# Puppy with umbilical hernia



## Darrenmc1992 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi all, first post here.we are due to collect our puppy next Sunday. Our breeder has just informed us that after today's vet check our puppy (luna) has an umbilical hernia. I have spoken both to the breeders vet and my own vet regarding this and have been informed that the hernia is smaller than pinky size and have been told its fine to leave until she is spayed as we plan to do this anyway and I can be repaired at the time of being spayed. I have the option to take the pup or get back deposit and walk away. I'm looking for people's opinion on this situation and any experience. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hernias are relatively common and usually repaired at spaying as the breeder has said. You will need to keep an eye on it to make sure it stays small and there will be a small risk of it needing surgery earlier


----------



## sianruns (May 9, 2018)

Our Dexter has one, we're at 6 months old now and no problems so far


----------



## normylovesmojo (12 mo ago)

Our Kali has one. The breeder told us after she had her first shots. We met her and she crawled onto my chest and stayed there, and stole my heart. Hernia or no hernia I was taking her home. The vet said she is fine and will keep an eye on it. Point being....take your puppy home!


----------

